# Stall scraper



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I have treated plywood for the floor of my little barn. (I'm in a flood plain so the floor of the barn is 3ft above ground level). I needed something to scrape the goat berries up and my shovel has a round tip. I took a 6ft long x3inch wide scrap of 3/4in plywood and screwed a 6inchx24inch scrap to one end. Voila a scraper! LOL Cleaned the stall in no time flat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey... that is a great idea.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Ingenious!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

I actually have a floor scraper from home depot we used to scrape up stick on tiles in our house when we moved in. I use it for cleaning up the goat shed and chicken shed  works like a charm!


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

I use the metal snow shovel..  But your idea is a good one, you probably don't have an excess of snow shovels in Tx like we have here!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So the urine does not rot the wood? 

I had a area in my barn that all the water from outside would drain to, and it was horrible, so I took pallets and laid them all over the ground and I used plywood on top of the pallets so they do not get their legs stuck and break a leg. I took the stuff out because I did a better drainage system in and wow the wood stunk and was rotten.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

we use a snow shovel also


----------

